# IPOD ADAPTER 1K0 051 510 A - Does this work with satellite?



## AGKontis (Mar 4, 2013)

I have an 2006 Jetta with the built in navigation head unit and satellite radio, and I want to integrate my iPod/iPhone to my stereo. I called my local VW Dealership as well as a few others and they all told me that what I need is the "iPod Adapter for satellite radio" (Model# 1K0-051-510-A). After doing some searching I finally had found one for about $180. From knowledge I had gained through research and calling people, they had told me this was the part I needed for full integration. I thought that would mean I could access my iPod (songs, artists, playlists) completely on my head unit, as it would lock the iPod, so I wouldnt have to disconnect my iPod if I wanted to change a song. After installing everything correctly according to the instructions, I ran into some difficulties. The audio was coming through the stereo, sounded great, but the display on both my Navigation and iPod were locked (navigation stuck on whatever satellite station it was on and iPod was just connected normally and charging). 

I just want to know with the unit I have, is what I want (full integration) even possible to do(I've seen it done on newer VWs)? Or should I just go ahead and go for the plain AUX port?

Any advice would help.

If it is in fact not possible to do, I have a brand new unit Model # 1K0-051-510-A for sale.


----------



## AGKontis (Mar 4, 2013)

*Type of Head Unit*

I'm not exactly sure what style of head unit/navigation I have, but it looks exactly like this:


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...Q1Uf7hAons9AS02IHwAg&ved=0CFIQ9QEwBA&dur=3754


----------

